# My little black shadow



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

More Vegas pictures ;D


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is beautiful! Did I miss something?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> He is beautiful! Did I miss something?


In case you did! http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5653

And thank you! He is such a dollface! n_n


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Black shadow! Cute - he is a doll.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Olie! ^^ He'll get up from a dead sleep just to follow me, it's so darn cute.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> In case you did! http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=5653
> 
> And thank you! He is such a dollface! n_n


Yep, I hadn't seen that thread yet. Congratulations, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Harley! He's just perfect, and already doing retrieves with toys, he'll be a gundog in no time. ^^


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man, I was going ga-ga over these pictures! He looks JUST like Desmond as a puppy in some of these (different color of course lol). What a beautiful, wonderful boy you've got.  

Ohh he's absolutely adorable. I love velcro puppies, they are the best. For some dogs it's just a phase, but it seems to be a poodle thing. Desmond still follows me from room to room. When I settle, he settles somewhere near by, but if I get up you can be sure he's right behind me!! I love it, it's so sweet.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So cute !


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh, he's a dream! Don't ever stop taking pics, you will never regret too many photos, especially puppy ones cos I'm sure he'll grow so fast!!! Gotta love the velcro...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He is just adorable! I am so happy for you that you've found you wonder spoo!
He is just too too adorable


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ohhh, he's a dream! Don't ever stop taking pics, you will never regret too many photos, especially puppy ones cos I'm sure he'll grow so fast!!! Gotta love the velcro...


Oh I won't! The only problem will be keeping my camera charged!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love photo of Vegas going into his crate and giving you one last glance, like he's going to jail!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a precious boy. I am thrilled for you.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh what a handsome boy, I love him.
I want to hug him! :in-love:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Oh what a handsome boy, I love him.
> I want to hug him! :in-love:


Oh, he's VERY huggable. ;D


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

heehe, how sweet


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Big Congradulations! He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweet little fellow! Makes me wish I could have another puppy. I am so happy for you. Look at him in that last pic showing off his stuff....LOL Billy does that all the time and he is a very big boy! You know; you're all sitting around the living room and suddenly he rolls up on his side and shows everyone what a guy he is! :doh: That's right up there with the cat washing personal parts in the middle of your party!! You just gotta love your pets....LOL
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaaawweeeee !!!! CONGRATS ! He is *very* cute baby !!!!

I also LOVE the last photo ! I do not mind any part of a poodle LMAO Call me weird :loco: I find it all adorable lol and "belly pose" always calls for a tummy-rub  !!!! 

So sending one big "tummy-rub" to Vegas : ))) !!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooooh does he love tummy rubs too! If you even start petting his side when he's laying down that leg goes up, and when you find his spot his leg just starts going!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I really like this picture of Vegas, I took before he left.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That is a great photo, desert.

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, that photo was before getting his bath so he wasn't fluffy. 
This one is funny of him... with a raw bone. Wish I didn't capture glowing eyes, but it is cute anyway.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I already have aaaaall of those saved on my computer lol all are titled his age too!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Oh, that photo was before getting his bath so he wasn't fluffy.
> This one is funny of him... with a raw bone. Wish I didn't capture glowing eyes, but it is cute anyway.


Amazing color he has too, wow simply irresistible! You have such great dogs DR and I love your website too!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Olie said:


> Amazing color he has too, wow simply irresistible! You have such great dogs DR and I love your website too!


Thanks, Olie.
I've been so fortunate to have had this opportunity to share my life with such wonderful poodles. 

Cephira took group 1 yesterday (UKC) ... I don't have the 'nice' pictures yet but a friend took this with his phone. It's really fuzzy but I think you can see she was enjoying herself. The day before was her first show ever and she was SO sleepy after all the grooming, AND IT SHOWED. She knocked out as soon as she got out of the ring. Lesson learned... no bath the day of the show! 
She is only about 8 months old.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the puppy pictures. He is just gorgeous and so loveable.

Sending him more hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I already have aaaaall of those saved on my computer lol all are titled his age too!


LOL! I'm not surprised!
I've got to figure out how to burn my own CD's... I'm always filling up on card and downloading at Costco or Wal-Mart. What I really should start doing is learn how to take better photos! One of these days...
How's Vegas today? Getting into the swing of things and routine you keep?
You must have gotten LOADS of snow last night! It rained a bunch here.

Karen


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am SO jealous right now i am seeing green!!!! I want a little black puppy of my own!  He is just so handsome and i cant wait to see how he grows up.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

DR...isn't it an incredible feeling when the lines of commincation are wide open with your puppy people? You put everything you have into them for eight or nine weeks, and when you can have such nice communication with your people you get to hear updates, see loads of photos of them growing, and feel like you are still a part of it all. I love it. I am sure you do too.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful Spoo boy!! Reminds me of when Elsa and Sam were that little!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

desertreef said:


> LOL! I'm not surprised!
> I've got to figure out how to burn my own CD's... I'm always filling up on card and downloading at Costco or Wal-Mart. What I really should start doing is learn how to take better photos! One of these days...
> How's Vegas today? Getting into the swing of things and routine you keep?
> You must have gotten LOADS of snow last night! It rained a bunch here.
> ...


Yes! He is doing great! We now both get up at 8, much better than my days of sleeping in until 10 lol I like getting up early better. Yesterday I made him potty bells out of braided hemp and some medium gold bells I found at wally world, it's only been a day so I don't think if he's really noticed them.

I'm going to send you a picture of the chicken I got him to make sure I'm doing this raw feeding right.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful.. eh-hem.. I mean, handsome boy! I see he likes showing off his manhood...LOL...LOL ound:

Congrats on finally finding the right "shadow" for you! And what a lovely shadow he is.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you! He sure is perfect for me! ^^


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cute.


----------

